# Castelli Rental?



## ageehan (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone know of a villa (2+ bedroom) with a nice garden for rent, near Castel Gandolfo, Frascati or Grottaferrata .....
We are looking at a 6months contract to begin with, starting mid/ end November.
Thanks,


----------

